# Anyone hunting Cooper's Creek or Chestatee?



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

I am heading up in the morning. I just checked the weather and apparently, it is currently 10 degrees in Blairsville. That is cold.


----------



## Joe Brandon (Dec 26, 2020)

Hey Professor you need to save some game for the rest of us???


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

Joe Brandon said:


> Hey Professor you need to save some game for the rest of us???


No deal. I am just trying to catch up.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 26, 2020)

I’ll be on CC. Heading out from the house in a few. Gonna hunt this eve in’ and tomorrow.


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

Raylander said:


> I’ll be on CC. Heading out from the house in a few. Gonna hunt this eve in’ and tomorrow.


good luck


----------



## Raylander (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> good luck



Same to you. Thank you sir.


----------



## splatek (Dec 26, 2020)

Good luck fellas. Was hoping to be up there somewhere but surprise visit from the in laws curtailed a few things. ?


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

splatek said:


> Good luck fellas. Was hoping to be up there somewhere but surprise visit from the in laws curtailed a few things. ?


sorry to hear this.


----------



## transfixer (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> I am heading up in the morning. I just checked the weather and apparently, it is currently 10 degrees in Blairsville. That is cold.



   Many years ago I went up to hunt Coopers Creek about this time of year, for the weekend,  slept in a pop up camper,  camped in a little clearing off the road to what we called C creek falls,   it was 16 degrees that first morning and the wind was blowing,  spitting snow,    I was much younger and it was too cold for me then,


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 26, 2020)

I’ll be at coopers in the morning. Nice and snowy!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 26, 2020)

I was gonna try one last time on chestatee this week, but I just punched my last buck tag this morning. I will be at the camper in Blairsville though later this week hanging with the family. 
Good luck guys, hope y’all have some heavy pack outs or easy downhill drags.


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> I was gonna try one last time on chestatee this week, but I just punched my last buck tag this morning. I will be at the camper in Blairsville though later this week hanging with the family.
> Good luck guys, hope y’all have some heavy pack outs or easy downhill drags.


what did you get?


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> I’ll be at coopers in the morning. Nice and snowy!


how snowy is it?


----------



## Buckman18 (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> how snowy is it?



Pretty to look at, but not too bad.

It was so cold on Coopers Creek this morning I saw a Democrat walking down the road, and he had his hands in his own pockets. You know its cold when that happens.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> what did you get?


 A old wide 8 point. Just posted pics in the deer forum. He came from my land in Bleckley County, not a mountain deer.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> how snowy is it?



This is my view on national forest this evening. South facing slopes have less obviously.


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> what did you get?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 26, 2020)

Saw five does. Had let two good bucks walk second day of the season there, but of course when I wanna kill, no dice.


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Saw five does. Had let two good bucks walk second day of the season there, but of course when I wanna kill, no dice.


you just need one of those does to be or get hot.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 26, 2020)

Professor said:


> you just need one of those does to be or get hot.


Yeah this late in the season I’ve never really seen any “second rut” type activity. It’s always been a lone buck near food.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 26, 2020)

I saw two small ‘deer of the year’ I’ve got a buddy in town from TX and he saw a good’urn at last light but couldn’t put a shot on him. We gonna try again in the morning


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 26, 2020)

How’s your hunt going @Professor?


----------



## Professor (Dec 26, 2020)

whitney90 said:


> How’s your hunt going @Professor?


 I have not left that house yet, but I think everything is taken care of now and I am heading up in the morning. I have a stop to make on some NF land first. I want to take advantage of the snow and check an area for tracks. I will have my recurve in case some big one gets too close. After that, I think I will check out some areas in Chestatee.


----------



## Whit90 (Dec 26, 2020)

Good luck! Love reading y’all’s updates.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 27, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Yeah this late in the season I’ve never really seen any “second rut” type activity. It’s always been a lone buck near food.


I always see new buck rut sign on this last late season hunt. Bucks are still looking, just not as hard as they were 30 days ago.


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 27, 2020)

Any updates?


----------



## Professor (Dec 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Any updates?


Yes, I just finished installing a tie rod end and sway bar link in my truck. Aparently this last time up I really did a number on the suspension and steering on my passenger side. Very fortunately a gun I had listed sold this morning and I was delayed dealing with that. It was daytime when I went outside and noticed some extreme wear on the inside of my front left tire. I looked closely and noticed the wheel was actually leaning in very noticeably. On examination, I discovered that the tie rod end was bent and the sway bar link in two pieces. I hope to hunt tomorrow, but I am grateful I did not drive that truck on the interstate this morning.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> Yes, I just finished installing a tie rod end and sway bar link in my truck. Aparently this last time up I really did a number on the suspension and steering on my passenger side. Very fortunately a gun I had listed sold this morning and I was delayed dealing with that. It was daytime when I went outside and noticed some extreme wear on the inside of my front left tire. I looked closely and noticed the wheel was actually leaning in very noticeably. On examination, I discovered that the tie rod end was bent and the sway bar link in two pieces. I hope to hunt tomorrow, but I am grateful I did not drive that truck on the interstate this morning.


Glad you caught it before anything bad happened.  You gotta slow down on the forest service roads.  It ain't a rally cross!


----------



## chrislibby88 (Dec 27, 2020)

Professor said:


> Yes, I just finished installing a tie rod end and sway bar link in my truck. Aparently this last time up I really did a number on the suspension and steering on my passenger side. Very fortunately a gun I had listed sold this morning and I was delayed dealing with that. It was daytime when I went outside and noticed some extreme wear on the inside of my front left tire. I looked closely and noticed the wheel was actually leaning in very noticeably. On examination, I discovered that the tie rod end was bent and the sway bar link in two pieces. I hope to hunt tomorrow, but I am grateful I did not drive that truck on the interstate this morning.


Dang man. You have a run of bad luck every year on this late season hunt.


----------



## Professor (Dec 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Dang man. You have a run of bad luck every year on this late season hunt.


wondering if I should just take the hint


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 27, 2020)

chrislibby88 said:


> Any updates?


Saw one doe around 5pm. She was on a steady trot and by herself. 
Man, I just feel for the old girl. On that mountain, I’ve seen her (or what I thought was her-same pattern, same use of the area) for four years. Only once has she had fawns during season-a set of twins. It was legal to shoot her the first two years and man I’m glad I didn’t. I’m really hoping she has successful fawns this year. There’s a big bucks in there sharing her home range so I know she’s bred. 
Also really hope some kid doesnt blast her on the adult child hunt. If so, I fear there will be no more deer on that mountain once that big buck dies. @C.Killmaster please stop the either sex youth hunt. It’ll be a good conservation lesson for the kids and with 20% fawn recruitment, it’s just irresponsible.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 27, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Saw one doe around 5pm. She was on a steady trot and by herself.
> Man, I just feel for the old girl. On that mountain, I’ve seen her (or what I thought was her-same pattern, same use of the area) for four years. Only once has she had fawns during season-a set of twins. It was legal to shoot her the first two years and man I’m glad I didn’t. I’m really hoping she has successful fawns this year. There’s a big bucks in there sharing her home range so I know she’s bred.
> Also really hope some kid doesnt blast her on the adult child hunt. If so, I fear there will be no more deer on that mountain once that big buck dies. @C.Killmaster please stop the either sex youth hunt. It’ll be a good conservation lesson for the kids and with 20% fawn recruitment, it’s just irresponsible.



I've been keeping a close eye on that hunt since we shut down either-sex days for everything else.  Our staff up there felt like like it would kill the hunt to make it buck only, which it probably will.  They killed 4 does last year and 2 this year, so luckily it hasn't been that many.  I will discuss it with them and we will reevaluate that hunt as we had intended last regulation cycle (2-year cycles).


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Dec 27, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've been keeping a close eye on that hunt since we shut down either-sex days for everything else.  Our staff up there felt like like it would kill the hunt to make it buck only, which it probably will.  They killed 4 does last year and 2 this year, so luckily it hasn't been that many.  I will discuss it with them and we will reevaluate that hunt as we had intended last regulation cycle (2-year cycles).



Hard for folks to kill many does when they just aren't there to kill.

I've known it for years, but this season has really highlighted the difference between mountain deer populations and the deer that live in the settlements.  Driving down the roads looking in fields, you see plenty of deer most evenings. But get up in the mountains, away from feeders and gardens and edge habitat, and it's a virtual wasteland.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 27, 2020)

C.Killmaster said:


> I've been keeping a close eye on that hunt since we shut down either-sex days for everything else.  Our staff up there felt like like it would kill the hunt to make it buck only, which it probably will.  They killed 4 does last year and 2 this year, so luckily it hasn't been that many.  I will discuss it with them and we will reevaluate that hunt as we had intended last regulation cycle (2-year cycles).


Been taking kids on that hunt for 15 years nearly. I think 06 was the first time I did? 
Knowing what it used to be and what it was last time I was there in ‘19, trust me, it’s dead. Hopefully the free gifts keep them coming anyway. 
Thanks for your consideration. 6 does may not sound like much, but its HUGE with our recruitment numbers.


----------



## C.Killmaster (Dec 27, 2020)

ddd-shooter said:


> Been taking kids on that hunt for 15 years nearly. I think 06 was the first time I did?
> Knowing what it used to be and what it was last time I was there in ‘19, trust me, it’s dead. Hopefully the free gifts keep them coming anyway.
> Thanks for your consideration. 6 does may not sound like much, but its HUGE with our recruitment numbers.



I don't disagree.  We didn't have accurate recruitment figures 2 years ago and I already had an uphill battle cutting out all other opportunities.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

Ain't missed anything. No shots in 2 days. 7 sets of yote tracks, 5 sets of cat tracks and 3 sets of deer tracks.  Didn't realize there was that many cats roaming around but the snow don't lie.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 28, 2020)

Habitat needs improvement.


----------



## splatek (Dec 28, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Ain't missed anything. No shots in 2 days. 7 sets of yote tracks, 5 sets of cat tracks and 3 sets of deer tracks.  Didn't realize there was that many cats roaming around but the snow don't lie.



Wow. 
And by cats I reckon you mean bobcats? I was going back through some trail cam footage with my 10 year old, because he likes to look at things like that and I try to use it as a teaching moment. He asked me how many different bears we had on cam or were they all the same bear traveling through this one saddle. This particular cam sat from March to Aug. Had 1000's of pictures and almost every 5th one was a bobcat or a coyote. Sure there were bears there and there were a few deer, but he said to me "too bad you aint hunting bobcats, they're everywhere!" I was also surprised as the first time I went through the pics my eyes were only looking for bears.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 28, 2020)

MTN kicked my tail, it was cold. I saw 3 deer in 2 days- no good ones. My buddy saw one good one on Sat at dark but couldn’t get a shot. LOTS of coyotes. I heard them do ‘roll call’ and cut loose both nights. Kinda eerie when you here that many sound off and your a good piece from the truck. Back to work for me..


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

splatek said:


> Wow.
> And by cats I reckon you mean bobcats? I was going back through some trail cam footage with my 10 year old, because he likes to look at things like that and I try to use it as a teaching moment. He asked me how many different bears we had on cam or were they all the same bear traveling through this one saddle. This particular cam sat from March to Aug. Had 1000's of pictures and almost every 5th one was a bobcat or a coyote. Sure there were bears there and there were a few deer, but he said to me "too bad you aint hunting bobcats, they're everywhere!" I was also surprised as the first time I went through the pics my eyes were only looking for bears.


Yeah bobcats.  All small though no big tracks. I cut several trails that was full of yote tracks so I just counted those as 1 set. Not sure if same one yote was running or multiple yotes. Lot of my camera pics show them running in pairs or 4 at a time.


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Ain't missed anything. No shots in 2 days. 7 sets of yote tracks, 5 sets of cat tracks and 3 sets of deer tracks.  Didn't realize there was that many cats roaming around but the snow don't lie.


Makes no sense. The deer have to eat, especially with it this cold and right after the rut.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

Professor said:


> Makes no sense. The deer have to eat, especially with it this cold and right after the rut.


Just not many deer. Seen a few this morning finally.


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Just not many deer. Seen a few this morning finally.


Oh, I understand not seeing deer. It is the "no tracks" I don't get. What did you see?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

Decent buck and 2 does and a button.  Most deer I've seen in one day in 3 weeks.


----------



## Professor (Dec 28, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> Decent buck and 2 does and a button.  Most deer I've seen in one day in 3 weeks.


was the buck trailing?


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

Just by himself.  Little button buck was trying to figure out what he's supposed to be doing.


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 28, 2020)

Hunted swallow creek lots of snow still walked about 4hr loop cutt about 6 bear tracks 9 bobcat 2 coyote 1 deer some friends have killed and trapped over 400 coyotes in 2 years and they just kept coming


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

Top of Georgia said:


> Hunted swallow creek lots of snow still walked about 4hr loop cutt about 6 bear tracks 9 bobcat 2 coyote 1 deer some friends have killed and trapped over 400 coyotes in 2 years and they just kept coming


they trapping on swallows?


----------



## ddd-shooter (Dec 28, 2020)

tree cutter 08 said:


> they trapping on swallows?


??
Ive heard that as well, but I don’t know anyone personally who has, only hearsay.


----------



## Raylander (Dec 28, 2020)

We were setup SUN AM- my buddy was on a massive clover plot (turned out hogs had smashed the plot overnight) and I was a few hundred yards away on a slow slope with a little feeding sign under some reds. Bout 9am I heard what sounded like some ogres calling/fighting off in a gap. We met up bout 11:30 and decided to go check the gap. My buddy took the low path and I climbed an old logging cut. He came across this blood puddle with some pretty good sized pig tracks. No blood trail or evidence of killin; no fur, organs, just a puddle. Who knows, maybe hogs fighting? Maybe something was shot and bedded for a minute? Maybe a coyote or bobcat killed a rabbit? Maybe a big ole hooter with a meal? And the hog cleaned up..

Who knows?.?. Never could find the hogs..


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 28, 2020)

No just mostly private farms in couple counties


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 28, 2020)

Wish they would let someone trap and hunt with nightvision on mountain wmas talk about helping deer turkeys grouse


----------



## Top of Georgia (Dec 28, 2020)

Raylander said:


> View attachment 1057784
> We were setup SUN AM- my buddy was on a massive clover plot (turned out hogs had smashed the plot overnight) and I was a few hundred yards away on a slow slope with a little feeding sign under some reds. Bout 9am I heard what sounded like some ogres calling/fighting off in a gap. We met up bout 11:30 and decided to go check the gap. My buddy took the low path and I climbed an old logging cut. He came across this blood puddle with some pretty good sized pig tracks. No blood trail or evidence of killin; no fur, organs, just a puddle. Who knows, maybe hogs fighting? Maybe something was shot and bedded for a minute? Maybe a coyote or bobcat killed a rabbit? Maybe a big ole hooter with a meal? And the hog cleaned up..
> 
> Who knows?.?. Never could find the hogs..


Maybe sow in heat saw 2 boars after a sow one time unbeilveable how they carry on


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Dec 28, 2020)

Top of Georgia said:


> No just mostly private farms in couple counties


It makes a difference. I've seen what trapping on private land that borders nf does. It works. Takes  a few years to start seeing the effects. Tell them to stay strong!


----------



## Raylander (Dec 28, 2020)

Top of Georgia said:


> Maybe sow in heat saw 2 boars after a sow one time unbeilveable how they carry on



That makes the most sense. They were making a racket!


----------



## Professor (Dec 30, 2020)

Well, I am back. I did get a day and a half in at Chestatee and got a chance to check out a couple of spots of interest. I saw no recent deer sign at all. There is, however, a good bit of bear activity. They were feeding heavily on red oak acorns on the ridgetops. I found a good supply of day to 2-day old scat. I saw one very large bear. I am not sure how big because I only saw part of the bear and that was just for a moment. The bear was on the side of the next ridge and in some thick laurel. He/she was moving and I saw a bunch of black in an open area. It was 100 yards away and the fog was thick, but my impression is that I saw a solid 4ft by 4ft chunk of a bear. I sat on the ridge for an hour but saw nothing more.


----------



## jbogg (Dec 31, 2020)

Professor said:


> Well, I am back. I did get a day and a half in at Chestatee and got a chance to check out a couple of spots of interest. I saw no recent deer sign at all. There is, however, a good bit of bear activity. They were feeding heavily on red oak acorns on the ridgetops. I found a good supply of day to 2-day old scat. I saw one very large bear. I am not sure how big because I only saw part of the bear and that was just for a moment. The bear was on the side of the next ridge and in some thick laurel. He/she was moving and I saw a bunch of black in an open area. It was 100 yards away and the fog was thick, but my impression is that I saw a solid 4ft by 4ft chunk of a bear. I sat on the ridge for an hour but saw nothing more.



We were up high on a ridge on Chestatee yesterday, and the fog was so thick you couldn’t see much past 40 yds.  Saw one big boar hog, but was hoping for a bear or deer so he got a pass.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

jbogg said:


> We were up high on a ridge on Chestatee yesterday, and the fog was so thick you couldn’t see much past 40 yds.  Saw one big boar hog, but was hoping for a bear or deer so he got a pass.


going back tomorrow?


----------



## jbogg (Dec 31, 2020)

Professor said:


> going back tomorrow?



My season ended yesterday.  I will be back up scouting new ground in a week or so.  I enjoy that as much as hunting.  Good luck if you go.  If you need a hand give me a shout.  I’m not to far.


----------



## Professor (Dec 31, 2020)

jbogg said:


> My season ended yesterday.  I will be back up scouting new ground in a week or so.  I enjoy that as much as hunting.  Good luck if you go.  If you need a hand give me a shout.  I’m not to far.


Thanks, but my butt is kicked.


----------

